# Cant install Zone Alarm



## Singis123 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry for my bad english,im Swedish.

I cant install Zone alarmby Checkpoint.Only the older version works.
A error message pops up after the loading.Error message down below:

Your computer needs a Windows XP Service Pac hotfix before you can install this version of ZoneAlarm.Please get hotfix KB943232 from the site shown below,install the hotfix,reboot,and then run Zonealarm installer.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/943232.


I have try this,but its does not work.

Help me please.ray: :sigh:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try to uninstall ZoneAlarm again. Reboot. Install the hotfix from Microsoft (if possible do not get from any other source as it might be infected). Download ZoneAlarm again and install. Post back what you find out... if it fails, consider Comodo or Sunbelt firewall.


----------

